# Short Period should I still take Clomid on days 2-5 when not bleeding?



## melbel

Hi

I'm due to start taking clomid again after having a 2 month break, 50 mg on days 2-5. The problem i've got is that since my last lap 4 endo my periods have been getting shorter and shorter and some months only last 1-3 days where as before they were up to 10 days long.So as my period has already ended by day 5 should I still take the Clomid even though I'm not bleeding?Does it have any effect or stop it working like it should?
Also has anyone got an explanantion why my periods are now so short?Part of me isn't complaining as 3 days max is much better than 10 days    but another part of me is getting paranoid that it's a really bad thing & could indicate that my fertility is declining further, I have got gynae app in few weeks so can ask then but just want some piece of mind in the meantime.As well as the period being much shorter for the first time in I dont know how many years my period is bright red not brown/black.
Thanks in advance
Mel


----------



## NuttyJo

hi mel, sorry i dont know the answer to the short af's but i can tell you that you should still take the tablets on the specified days.. i.e days 2-5; even if you've stopped bleeding by day 3 or 4 then you should still take them.

Good luck for the appointment!  

jo x


----------



## cleg

hi there Mel

i had very short A/F's whilst on clomid some days only bleeding for 2 but i still took my clomid on days 2-5 so go for it   dont worry  

GOODLUCK  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi my af's are always short (clomid or no clomid) and i take clomid days 2-5 even when not bleeding, i know its confusing isnt it hun?  you could always phone hospital for advice from cons to put your mind at ease

good luck

L xx


----------



## anna the third

I've been told that, as we age, periods shorten and certainly I've experienced the same thing. It is because the follicular phase at the beginning is very short with older women/(women with ageing ovaries which could also be young women). 


I was always instructed to take the Cl on those days regardless. it has nothing to do with changing the period.

However, my biggest mistake in this process is that i am only now strating IVF. i have wasted months on Cl and IUI etc. plus progesterone to lengthen cycle etc. It is all rubbish in my view. My egg quality cannot be that great from my AMH results ( and I wish soemoen had explained all this wjhen I first started the process. 

So, that's what Id say - learn from my expeirnces and be careful of wasting time when our fertility is a fairly rapid decline. 

all the best


----------



## cleg

hope the treatment works for you anna the third + sorry that you feel you wasted so much time, some of the ladies taking clomid decide to go for no further TX + thats why they give the pills there all, its not for everyone but a conception with clomid is a lot less invasive than with IVF/ICSI + if you were in my shoes i took clomid while i was on the waiting list for my funding to come through for IVF so no time wasted,

im sure all these ladies have been through all the senarios + know how much time out they need to take while they are doing their clomid cycles, if they have a decent con they will go through all the best options with them weather to start with clomid or progress straight to IVF + such  

wishing you luck  

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi *melbel*....

This may be a bit late but as the other ladies have already said, you should take the clomid exactly as prescribed by your consultant/GP, even if your AF is a little short....

Good luck
Natasha  

Hi *anna the third*...and welcome to FF 

I must admit I have to agree with Cleg 

My periods have always been fairly short (around 4 days or so) but very heavy. They don't seem to have shortened as I've got older, about stayed the same....and I'm 39 now (how did that happen  ) Also, not all "older women" have high FSH with short follicular cycles or low AMH....we're all different after all and a woman of 40 may have better FSH/AMH etc than some women of 30....bit difficult to generalise. My FSH levels over last 3 or so years have barely changed, despite 6mths on clomid and 3 full IVF cycles...always between 6.5 IU/l and 6.9 IU/l

Clomid is a far less invasive fertility treatment and does have lots of success....if it didn't it wouldn't still be around some 40 or so years after first introduced. It's often a first port of call for ladies who don't ovulate but can also be a boost if do ovulate naturally...I ovulate no problem but was prescribed it to boost ie release more eggs. Whilst I appreciate that it wasn't successful for us in terms of conceiving (despite conceiving naturally 3 times prior), I did respond well and I am glad that I tried it. Having been through 3 fresh IVFs and 2 FETs (and about to start 4th fresh IVF), I know from experience exactly how stressful and emotionally draining it can be....something that not everyone wants to jump into too quickly....and that's not even considering the costs and the physical strain on our bodies through the treatment cycle.

I wouldn't get too hung up on AMH and FSH levels....there are plenty of ladies out there with high FSH and low AMH who still conceive....you need to take all things in perspective and all hormone levels should be considered alongside one another as each can have an effect on the other.

Whilst I appreciate your sentiments regards "wasting time" and "rapidly declining fertility", some of the ladies on this board are still pretty young and are only at the beginning of a fertility journey, where clomid may be more appropriate to try whilst considering the more invasive, expensive and stressful IUI and IVFs.....I know I for one wanted to ttc as naturally as possible before embarking down IVF route...and clomid helped me feel I was "doing something" ....and I didn't start ttc until I was 34, with several known problems effecting my fertility (ovulation thankfully not one of them !) and we didn't start our first IVF until I was 37.......

Out of interest, how old are you and how many years have you been ttc ? Do you have known factors causing you problems with conceiving ?

Lots of luck to you...I'm sure you'll find loads of support and advise here on FF...we're all a very friendly bunch  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## anna the third

hi Natasha, 

interesitng note, thanks. 
err yes, i haven't quite worked out how to do the sign off with all info. ill read it in a minute. Anyway, Im 39 with unexplained infert. My periods changed at exactly 37.5 from normal to 2 days adn it's getting worse. noone has picked up on this sufficiently so I wasted a long time on Cl etc. partly becuase I was very reluctant to go for IVF etc. BUt now it is my only chance and so I think what Im saying is this:  if you aooear to be ovulating adn still have no BFP, think twice about wasting time on Cl. If you need to be triggered into ovulation, then it is  adiffernet story adn might well be worth spending  afew months trying that. 

I had a thyroid cyst growing issue a few years back and am now looking into autoimmune issues and am reading a very interesting book I got from Amazon - is your body baby friendly by Alan Beer. 


jsut fyi./in case helpful 

All the best


----------



## anna the third

sorry i was typing that very fast.

ive just looked at your profile and althought i dont want to waste your time or give fasle hope, this book does cover the sutuaitons you are descirbing - ie good quality embyros failing to "take". it might eb worth the ten quid if you havent read it already.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi again anna

Thanks for the tip about the book.  So you're the same age as me...how long have you been ttc ?

I'm afraid mines not a simple case of " good quality embryos failing to take".  I have had diagnosed severe endo & dense adhesions since I was 19, I also have a bicornuate/septate uterus which I've had corrective surgery on a few times.  Along with this, I have had uterine adhesions, unterine polyps and a fibroid (from outer side of womb) removed.  I conceived naturally (unplanned) almost 18 years ago but made decision to have termination (for reasons I won't go into here) and I've subsequently had 2 naturally conceived early miscarriages and 2 chemical pregnancies/early miscarriages through treatment (both FETs).  Following the 2 naturally conceived mc's I had countless blood tests (done twice !) and have diagnosed blood clotting and immune issues (APS, low APC and raised NK cells) for which I'm prescribed medication through treatment.  To be honest, I'm not sure that reading another book will give me "false hope"....don't believe in that...I'm a glass half full kinda girl and always will be...and believe strongly that I WILL conceive and sustain a pregnancy and get our much wanted dream of a baby 


Again, I had 6mths of clomid even though I ovulate naturally with no problems...I don't feel this was a complete waste, despite not conceiving whilst on it....I needed to try as much "naturally" as possible....whilst we all hope for BFPs and some clinics have very good IVF success rates, what you have to remember is that with IVF there are still, sadly, no guarantees (as I know only too well) and sometimes it's better to try all other options before starting something that may still result in a heartbreaking BFN.  I know that if I had to do it all again, I would still opt for the clomid before going down the IVF route (IUI never an option cos both my tubes are damaged)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## anna the third

Natasha, it sounds as if you have been through the mill and back - I really take my hat off to you for your continued positivity. It is very impressive and of course helpful for conception. (sidebenefit,  )
To answer your question, we've been ttc 12 months but of that time, 3 don't count owing to damn invetsigations and progesterone. (the latter threw my cycle completely as my body tried hard to keep going underneath the Progesterone and i didn't ov twice as a result!! though i always have before and since. i should have taken it from ov day onwards ie day 11 not day 14 but noone at my extremely expensive clinic bothered to tell me this.) 
My cm is not good - Cl didn't help - but the AMH/the poor eggs is the main issue I believe (but can't be 100% sure.) also reinvetsiagting thyroid as had weird cyst thing that jsut apeared one day adn had to be FNA'd (fine needlet aspiration, not painful at all) Must do some work!  All the best
PS any thoughts on the above? you seem to have experienced a great deal.


----------

